# Got driver license!



## shy67 (May 2, 2008)

After an entire summer of driving lessons and much anxiety, I finally got my driver's license on Friday. It's even more amazing since it was raining and I was sick. I am 20 and was always scared of driving and thought I could never do this but surprisingly I was not that nervous for the exam. I was more nervous for my driving lessons than for the test.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

That's great. Have fun on the roads


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratz :clap



shy67 said:


> surprisingly I was not that nervous for the exam. I was more nervous for my driving lessons than for the test.


I had that too actually, I remember havings lots of anxiety in anticipation of my lessons. So much I actually threw up a couple times before going, but there wasn't all that much anxiety before the actual test.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I remember when I got mine when I was eighteen. I was nervous but I passed it. I was pretty happy.

Congrats you deserved it! Have fun and be safe! :boogie:clap:boogie


----------



## shy67 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I just have one question. I noticed that my license has a restriction B for corrective lenses. I have glasses but the doctor said I don't have to wear them all the time and I don't wear them. But I see bad from the right eye and when the examiner asked me (during the vision test) if I wear glasses, I told him my situation. He said to wear them when I feel like I need them. But with this restriction I guess it means that I have to wear them every time I drive. Does anyone know what the penalty/fee is if you get pulled over and are not wearing glasses and have a restriction on your license? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats shy on getting your DL!! Have a ton of fun driving! You want to pass my test for me?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Congrats. I got mine at 20 as well, it was a bit of a pain getting all the mandatory driving hours up.
I love driving. Enjoy yourself and don't get caught breaking the law (it doesn't feel good to have it taken away).


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Excellent!!!!​*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

cool. where are you taking us?


----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats!:clap


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

awesome. i was 22 when i got mine. its fun driving at first.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I got mine at 23. It's still fun driving


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere (Oct 12, 2009)

shy67 said:


> After an entire summer of driving lessons and much anxiety, I finally got my driver's license on Friday. It's even more amazing since it was raining and I was sick. I am 20 and was always scared of driving and thought I could never do this but surprisingly I was not that nervous for the exam. I was more nervous for my driving lessons than for the test.


Hey that's awesome, now you can experience the freedom


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool.... good job.
where you gonna drive ?


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations! The freedom in driving is great :yay


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Yay, awesome! I'm still on my Ls. I've always been freaked out by the idea of driving I guess, but at some point I decided to start learning and it's been way better than I had thought. I actually enjoy driving a lot.


----------

